# Chain sharpener for Stihl MS180



## Gareth96 (Sep 15, 2015)

I have the Stihl 2 in 1 sharpener for my MS362.  Do they have one for the MS180 with the Picco Mini chain (61 PMM3 55 or 3610 005 0055)?


----------



## HarmanManP43 (Sep 15, 2015)

Yes. You need to order the 3/8 P file.

http://www.amazon.com/STIHL-EASY-CHAINSAW-CHAIN-SHARPENER/dp/B00HY90LAE


----------



## Jazzberry (Sep 15, 2015)

Best sharpener out there is a cordless Dremel with the shain saw attachment. You will love it.


----------



## DodgyNomad (Sep 16, 2015)

Jazzberry said:


> Best sharpener out there is a cordless Dremel with the shain saw attachment. You will love it.



I have both, along with other portable electric sharpeners over the years, and I'll say the Stihl 2 in 1 is vastly superior, in my opinion.  I love mine and so do the people I've sharpened for.  Fast, consistent, and takes off very little meat when you use it.  I can cut ribbons with mine after sharpening, and couldn't get that kind of consistency with my electric sharpeners.


----------



## Jazzberry (Sep 16, 2015)

You musta been doing it wrong cause I get ribbons every time. I never used the stihl before but any hand file job would need a real pro to come close to a machine finish that an amateur can do with a Dremel.


----------



## HarmanManP43 (Sep 16, 2015)

Jazzberry said:


> You musta been doing it wrong cause I get ribbons every time. I never used the stihl before but any hand file job would need a real pro to come close to a machine finish that an amateur can do with a Dremel.



I looked into the Dremel for that however after watching a video online it took the guy about 5 mins to set it up and get it adjusted. The Dremel also doesn't do the rakers.  So you would have to go over them again taking more time.

The stihl file really is very easy to use does the teeth and rakers in one go. Makes a great cut too!


----------



## Jazzberry (Sep 16, 2015)

The 5 minute setup only has to be done one time. After that you just unscrew the whole gizmo off and on as needed. The Dremel does do the rakers also but I never mess with the gauge for the rakers I just hit them every once in a while to make sure they are not too long. I keep the rakers plenty short. In fact after 10 or so sharpenings you won't even need the gauge at all except to keep it at the proper angle.


----------



## Gareth96 (Sep 19, 2015)

Thanks for recommending the Dremel, but I'm just not good with battery tools.  I need something I can throw in the toolbox and it be ready when I need it.


----------



## CincyBurner (Sep 19, 2015)

Gareth96 said:


> I have the Stihl 2 in 1 sharpener for my MS362.



+3 Another strong endorsement for the Pferd CHAIN SHARP CS-X guide, which makes the STIHL 2 in 1 Filing Guide version for Stihl.
For the occasional, non-production user either filing chain in the shop or in the field, it's tough to beat its effectiveness, convenience, and ease of use at a reasonable price.  It eliminates a good share of the error when filing cutters and hits the depth gauge simultaneously, the importance which will become more important with each successive sharpening.  The Pferd files themselves are good quality.


----------



## DodgyNomad (Sep 19, 2015)

CincyBurner said:


> +3 Another strong endorsement for the Pferd CHAIN SHARP CS-X guide, which makes the STIHL 2 in 1 Filing Guide version for Stihl.
> For the occasional, non-production user either filing chain in the shop or in the field, it's tough to beat its effectiveness, convenience, and ease of use at a reasonable price.  It eliminates a good share of the error when filing cutters and hits the depth gauge simultaneously, the importance which will become more important with each successive sharpening.  The Pferd files themselves are good quality.



I've turned on 2 other people to this system, and they both love it.  I've not found anything that's faster to use, or easier.  These are 50+ year old men that have cut wood most their lives, and they both feel it's the best product for sharpening they've ever used.  I've mentioned this before, but I've brought a few chains back for people that had been abused and badly shaped because of being poorly sharpened, and in both cases I brought them back in under 10 minutes, and the people told me they cut as good as new.


----------



## Drewman (Sep 19, 2015)

I purchased the Stihl 2-in-1 sharpener and love it.  As a result I am purchasing one for my father and brother for Christmas.  So easy to bring in the field and only takes a few minutes!


----------



## Gareth96 (Sep 19, 2015)

I guess for the Picco Mini chain I'd need the Pferd 17300 for 3/8" low profile?


----------



## Jazzberry (Sep 19, 2015)

You guys are right I give up. In fact I think I am gonna sell my truck and and chainsaw. Gonna get me a pack mule and an ax. What color pack mules you guys prefer anyways? Brown mules are better by the way.  lol


----------



## Gareth96 (Sep 19, 2015)

It isn't personal.. Ice cream, sex toys, chainsaw accessories, I just prefer manual over electric..


----------

